# Sortie son iPod / iPhone numérique



## timotheeh2 (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais connecter mon iPod / iPhone à mon DAC (convertisseur numérique --> analogique). 

J'ai donc besoin du signal numérique (optique). J'ai trouvé 2 dock Ipod qui possèdent une sortie digitale mais ils sont très chers :

http://www.eu.onkyo.com/products/ND-S1.html 

http://fr.cinenow.com/articles/8211...d-100-percent-numerique-+-video-high-end-2008

Connaissez-vous un modèle (même de petite marque) à un prix plus bas ?

merci


----------



## Pooki (19 Octobre 2009)

Je ne connais aucun modèle mais fais attention. J'ai acheté une chaine hifi pour iPod, aucun problème avec mes iPods mais avec l'iPhone, c'est pas terrible. A chaque connexion il me demande si je veux passer en mode avion ou me dit que le matériel n'est pas compatible et est ce que je veux continuer. Si je mets oui, celà marche très bien mais c'est un peu galère à chaque fois. Donc, je serais toi je regarderais s'il y en a un qui est bien compatible iPhone.


----------

